# The Rest Of The Pack



## Toefunny (Nov 9, 2009)

*In addition to my lovely poodle Tali, I also have...

A weimeraner named Laila*









*And Three Chinese Cresteds*

*Micah*









*Nina*









*Eli*


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

they are so cute.... eli is so pretty tho


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Toefunny said:


> *In addition to my lovely poodle Tali, I also have...
> 
> A weimeraner named Laila*
> 
> ...


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, three of some of my favorite breeds! Poodle, Weimeraner, and Chinese Cresteds!  Your Weim is especially gorgeous. She has wonderful eyes and a sweet face. My next door neighbors have a Weimeraner named Hallie. She's as sweet as can be, but they keep her in the backyard all day and night... so she's a little stir-crazy I think.  
I love your Chinese Cresteds as well. The way you keep Eli and Micah's fur looks great! Hehe I love the little tufts at the feet and tail. <3


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Laila is beautiful! I just love weimaraners.


----------

